# Tub Track..... Again



## oldmanslot (Sep 7, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250218629127&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks rough. :freak:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

1976Cordoba said:


> Looks rough. :freak:


Sure does...still probably fetch a buncha cash tho'.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

This guy had this up for sale months ago (i remember the pictures) when I asked for the address so I could mapquest it out he said, it's not here, its at a friends, no address can be giving out. needless to say, I didn't bid.


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

Does the Tomy track fit in the tub?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If I had the tub, I'd want to use L&J. There's enough out there to rebuild it as it was. Might get a little pricey and take sometime to find it all. But would be worth it in the long run. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## a427fi (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm not absolutely sure, but I don't think Tomy track will fit the tub. Tomy lacks the
5" or 7" straight required to fit properly.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Brads Tracks Will build a 4, 5 or 6 laner to fit the tubby!:thumbsup:

http://bradstracks.com/


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sold for $911.plus


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

900 bucks for a big gaudy hunk of fiberglass. Go figure.


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Cool idea, but yeah, what an ugly piece of crap! And at $900+!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> 900 bucks for a big gaudy hunk of fiberglass.


Yep. :lol:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I thought the repop tubs were only 1000.00?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*re pop tubbies*



joez870 said:


> I thought the repop tubs were only 1000.00?


from what I understand re pop tubbies are currently unavailable...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thought I saw a link to repop tubs on the Brad Bowman site?


----------



## stoney creek (May 14, 2007)

RE POPS ARE STILL AVAILABLE FROM gothamcruisers.com IN ONE PIECE OR TWO. BUT PRICE WENT UP 1600 FOR ONE 1800 FOR THE OTHER? I THINK.


----------



## slotone (Dec 11, 2004)

*Tub Track Repro*

Go here: 

http://www.gothamcruisers.com/gotham_glass.htm


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

slotone said:


> Go here:
> 
> http://www.gothamcruisers.com/gotham_glass.htm


BUYER BEWARE!

That's all I have to say about that.

Marty


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Marty said:


> BUYER BEWARE!
> 
> That's all I have to say about that.
> 
> Marty


That's really not "that" helpful. You don't have to bash the vendor, but was your experience firsthand? Was the problem delivery time, product quality, vendor reputation? A deal breaker for one may be a minor inconvience for another.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

twolff said:


> That's really not "that" helpful. You don't have to bash the vendor, but was your experience firsthand? Was the problem delivery time, product quality, vendor reputation? A deal breaker for one may be a minor inconvience for another.


We had a "gentlemans agreement" that was not honored. I hate to turn hard but I will get all deals and agreements that involve large sums of money in writing from now on.

Marty


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Understood. Thanks Marty.


----------

